# Epson CX3810 - Scanning?



## JLou04 (Feb 21, 2006)

I got Gutenprint to work great for the Epson Stylus CX3810 for printing. It also copies as a stand alone. Now I'd like to try to get the scanner to work with my iBook G4. Any suggestions for 3rd party drivers and/or software to try?

Thanks!


----------



## bobw (Feb 22, 2006)

VueScan supports this scanner.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 22, 2006)

Both of you, thank you so much for this solution.  I just set up an Epson Stylus CX4200 for a coworker who purchased the iMac Core Duo along with this printer.  Everything was working fine with the downloaded Epson drivers for the printing, but their scanning software which is supposedly for the Intel Macs wouldn't run.  Apparently, the file inside the package's contents which runs the EPSON Scan app was in none other than a Classic app (it showed the icon with a cross-out symbol since the Intel Macs don't support Classic).  Hopefully this will work for them since their printer is supported.

Thanks again!


----------



## JLou04 (Feb 22, 2006)

Super, I'll give that a shot, thanks!!

I also just wrote an angry letter to Epson about the lack of Mac support on the CX3800/3810. I would encourage others who have been burned by this to do the same!


----------



## Jidane (Apr 17, 2006)

Thank you very much for the Vuescan reference, but I was wondering how you got the printer to work with Gutenprint because their is no 3800 in the driver list. 

thanks


----------



## JLou04 (Apr 17, 2006)

Jidane, I don't recall what it showed up as when I tried to print (I have since returned the 3810 for a 4200), but the 3810 did print with Gutenprint on my iBook. It might take some trial and error with the settings. Sorry I can't be of more help, I'd suggest doing what I did, ditch the 3810 for a fully supported 4200!


----------



## Jidane (Apr 17, 2006)

thanks for the quick reply, i'll try fiddling with the setting for now. how much more is the 4200?


----------



## sabina (Jul 19, 2006)

After much searching, I found that  if I entered the printer as a CX3800 but selected the driver from C66, my CX3810 was able to print from my Mac Mini.
I am about to try the following to get the scanner to work:
Re: Is this printer compatible? Epson Stylus CX3810 All-In-One Printer
Posted: Jul 9, 2006 12:42 PM   in response to: linuxlady 	  	
  	Click to reply to this topic 	Reply 	email 	Email

SUCCESS

Got the Espon CX3810 scanning in Tiger perfectly .

Go to this link http://www.ellert.se/twain-sane/ to download the installs gettext , libusb, sane-backends, sane-preference-pane , and Twain-sane-interface. Note install packages in the order I listed them important.

Once all packages are installed you must configure epson.config file
to do so go to system preferences and select SANE

select epson configure

cut and paste this

#### start cut###
# epson.conf

usb 0x4b8 0x818

usb /dev/usbscanner0

usb /dev/usb/scanner0

##### end ####

bam your good to go

g4 700mhz fp 768 MB 40 Gig   Mac OS X (10.4.7)


----------



## Argelius (Jul 29, 2006)

In my quest to get my MacBook to print wirelessly through an AirPort Express, I did a Google search and came across this post.

Since to Epson CX3810 is available in the printer driver list, I tried the C66 at your suggestion and Voila! it works! (I'd previously tried the CX 3100 and CX 3200s which were in the driver list, but they only spit out a continueous series of blank pages).

Either I'm missing something, or this is a limitation of not having the precise driver, but I can't seem to get the printer to print with any settings other than color+high quality ("Normal") -- cant seem to figure out how to get it to do fast draft/B&W.

Any ideas?


Thanks!


----------



## MadPoet (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm not brave enough to try that..

Is there a cheap (free?) utility that will make my Epson CX3810 all-in-one work? I installed the gutenprint and it will now print.. but I can't scan? Nothing I've tried installing to date works.. very frustrated..

any help is appreciated!


----------

